

Zero point energy scam up on Kickstarter - asmithmd1
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/progressivetech1/detect-scalar-torsion-fields-with-smartwatch

======
lutusp
Say what? There's no mention of zero point energy in the article, and the
project simply measures the electromagnetic field emitted by a museum-piece
Accutron watch. The language used is apparently meant to befuddle nontechnical
readers, but there's little left to the imagination in the thorough
description and the complete schematic diagrams.

As an electronics engineer, it's obvious to me that the project would be much
more sensitive and reliable if it used an autocorrelation detector -- a phase-
coherent emitter of electromagnetic radiation and an adjacent detector -- thus
eliminating the pointless Accutron watch. But that's not relevant to your
claim that it's a scam, it's just badly designed.

So I have to ask, exactly how is this a scam?

~~~
asmithmd1
Did you read his updates?

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/progressivetech1/detect-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/progressivetech1/detect-
scalar-torsion-fields-with-smartwatch/posts)

He is out there.

~~~
lutusp
> He is out there.

Wow. You are so right. The idea that he would build this elaborate apparatus
in furtherance of such a flaky goal staggers the mind.

The first impression is that the electronics does what he intended, but I
failed to read why he was doing it.

No wonder he thinks he needs a vintage Accutron watch as a gateway into the
beyond.

Maybe if he learned physics ...

